

Ask HN: A question about 60 minutes - zarriak

The second clip on the site said that a nation-state had developed a bios bug that would brick a computer[1], but aren&#x27;t there lots of problems with creating a bug for each bios? I forget the name of the post, but this problem came up quite recently with badbios.<p>[1]:http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cbsnews.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;nsa-speaks-out-on-snowden-spying&#x2F;
======
mkautzm
It's pretty sensationalist.

There are so many little things that have to line up for a BIOS virus to work.
The idea that it would just spread like nuts and brick computers is laughable.
So either the NSA is lying and they know it to try to legitimize their
operations, or they don't know what the fuck they are talking about.

